# Knife identification need help -> Damascus Nakiri Blue 2



## da_mich* (Nov 19, 2022)

Hello,
does anybody here know this knife? It´s a blue 2 nakiri -> i can read the stamped kanji on the other side. Thanks for help


----------



## da_mich* (Nov 20, 2022)

Maybe it is "源久秀""Minamoto Hisahide"? I can´t read hand engraved kanjis -.-.


----------



## da_mich* (Nov 20, 2022)

Yes it´s from the store "Minamoto-no-Hisahide" the pre owner told me he bought it in Kyoto region.


----------

